# Logo für Unternehmensberatung



## sconey (18. August 2009)

Liebe Community,

ich habe mich bereit erklärt meinem Nachbarn bei der Erstellung eines Logos beizustehen.
Er führt eine Unternehmensberatung mit dem Namen IDHD  (steht nur für seinen Namen). Das Motto ist "Beratung mit Profil".
Im Anhang ist meine bisherige Arbeit zu sehen. Die innere Kugel steht für ein Projekt eines Unternehmens und der Pfeil der sich einmal um diese Kugel dreht soll den Vorgang der Beratung visualisieren. Soweit bin ich damit zufrieden.
Bei der Schrift ging es darum, dass ich den Slogan "Beratung mit Profil" bei dem Schriftzug IDHD verbinden wollte. Wäre der Slogan Teil des Logos bestünde dieses aus 3 Elementen: Die Kugel mit Schleife (Pfeil), der Firmenname (IDHD) und der Slogan! Das war mir zu viel und daher "steckt" der Slogan in der Gestaltung des Firmennamens.
Soviel zu meinen Gedanken 
Bei dem Zusammenführen entstand das Logo. dass ihr sehen könnt. Problem ist, dass das obere Logo und der Schriftzug überhaupt nicht zusammenpassen. So wirkt die Kugel mit dem Pfeil massig und schwer, während der Schriftzug eher locker leicht wirkt. -> Das Logo wirkt sehr unstabil.

Ich hänge leider sehr an den Gedanklichen Ansätzen und bin daher sehr gespannt ob jemand eine Idee hat wie ich es vielleicht doch Schaffe beide ideen zu kombinieren. 
Ich bin für jede Kritik sehr dankbar und freue mich auf eure Beiträge


----------



## Leola13 (18. August 2009)

Hai,

bei dem betrachten des Logos fällt mir spontan das Logo von JDownloader ein. (Kannst ja mal bei Google suchen.) Da wirkt die (Welt)-Kugel nicht so umwickelt, nichtr so bestimmend wie dein "Band".

Evtl. kannst du ja im Schriftzug IDHD ein D so abwandeln, dass es von dem Band umwickelt wird.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. August 2009)

Hi,
nimm mal aus dem Logo alle Effekte raus und versuche das eher grafischer umzusetzen. Da mit ist es leichter die Geschichte zu stilisieren wodurch du auch eher das ganze leichter machst.

Außerdem funktioniert dieses Logo nicht als S/W-version bzw. als Stempel. Auch wirst du Probleme bei verkleinern bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## sconey (19. August 2009)

Danke für eure Beiträge! Das mit Jdownloader ist ja unglaublich  ich benutze ihn sehr oft! ob bei der Entstehung meines Logos mein Unterbewusstsein vielleicht nachgeholfen hat  ? Ich versuch die schleife einwenig abzuändern!
Das mit den Effekten habe ich schon versucht  Ich selbst bin kein Fan von Logos mit solchen Effekten! Nur kam ich bis jetzt auf keine Alternative 

aber vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. August 2009)

Hi,
du könntest mal einfach die Kugel als kreis darstellen die Pfeile darumwickeln und dann das ganze von einander mit weißen rahmen absetzen so hast du schonmal ein 2 Dimensionale grafische umsetzung deiner Arbeit. Jetzt kannst du diese mal einfärben und sie trotzdem noch einfach als s/w Logo verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## thecamillo (25. August 2009)

Hallo sconey,

mein Ansatz ist vielleicht nicht in deinem Sinne jedoch möchte ich gerne folgendes vorbringen:

Das Motto der Unternehmensberatung ist wie Du erähnt hast: "Beratung mit Profil".

Versuche das Logo dem Motto anzugleichen, was wahrscheinlich zu einer Umgestaltung führt.

Dein jetziges Logo vertritt nach meiner Interpretation das Motto: "Wir umwickeln die Welt".

"Beratung mit Profil" sagt aus, dass hier tatkräftige und entschlossene Kommunikation stattfindet. Kommunikation findet über den Kommunikationsträger statt, in diesem Falle der Unternehmensberater, also ein Mensch. 

Nun weist du evtuell wie Du dies grafisch umsetzten kannst. Des weiteren wäre um eine Tatkräftigkeit zu untermalen, dass entweder der Mensch Teil von etwas ist oder die Zugehörigkeit mittels Symbolik erfolgt, sprich Du baust z. B. einen Kreis mit ein.

Einige Beispiele hierzu:

http://www.kolping.de/kf/kolpingsfamilie_pfreimd/media/logo_menschen_4c.jpg
http://images2.bistummainz.de/6/552/1/82855216790446413753_211.jpg
http://www.menschen-und-ziele.de/assets/images/Menschen_und_Ziele_Logo-Team.jpg
http://www.weareunited.com/img/hand_logo-b&w-300dpi.jpg
http://www.visiondesign.com/admin/uploads/gallery/coach-logo-design.jpg

Ich hoffe geholfen zu haben! Have a nice day!

Gruss thecamillo


----------



## sconey (28. August 2009)

hey the camillo,
vielen Dank für deine Gedankenstöße! Hat mich in meiner gedanklichen Auseinandersetzung weit gebracht!
Danke


----------



## julchen (29. September 2009)

Hallo,
wenns noch nicht zu spät ist, würde ich mich meinem Vorredner anschließen und ein Kopf bzw. Gesicht im Profil darstellen, was dann auch den Slogan des Unternehmens wiederspiegelt.

Gruss
Julchen


----------

